# changing spark plugs



## ash-man (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi everyone i'm new to this site. I was wondering if someone can help me with changing the spark plugs. the dealship told me that it was really hard and it will take 2 hours of labour. Is that so? Are there any hints so i can change the spark plugs with easy? i have an 01 pathfinder, 3.5l


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

ash-man said:


> Hi everyone i'm new to this site. I was wondering if someone can help me with changing the spark plugs. the dealship told me that it was really hard and it will take 2 hours of labour. Is that so? Are there any hints so i can change the spark plugs with easy? i have an 01 pathfinder, 3.5l


Can't be hard and shouldn't take more than an hour. Just remember to get a long narrow screwdriver, or equivalent, and scrape around the spark plug before you pull it out. Also, get some compressed air, can air is fine, and blow out the dirt. You'll notice all the dust in the air once you blow each one out at a time. 

Get a proper size spark plug socket with extension and place it on by hand, that way you'll know it's on good so you don't strip the plug. Then attach a socket to the extension and loosen. When placing the plug, go by feel and tighten with socket when you feel the threads are catching. 

It's quite easy and make sure you have the correct gap for the plugs. 

have fun!


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

NPath said:


> Can't be hard and shouldn't take more than an hour. Just remember to get a long narrow screwdriver, or equivalent, and scrape around the spark plug before you pull it out. Also, get some compressed air, can air is fine, and blow out the dirt. You'll notice all the dust in the air once you blow each one out at a time.
> 
> Get a proper size spark plug socket with extension and place it on by hand, that way you'll know it's on good so you don't strip the plug. Then attach a socket to the extension and loosen. When placing the plug, go by feel and tighten with socket when you feel the threads are catching.
> 
> ...


My 97 is 5 plugs out of 6 easy. there is one in the back that takes a some messing with to get out and back in. you need a universal joint a few extensions and some patients... dont forget a dab or antiseize... it lubricated on the way in and they never get stuck....and a little die electric grease on the tip for the boot


----------



## smassey321 (May 27, 2005)

ash-man said:


> Hi everyone i'm new to this site. I was wondering if someone can help me with changing the spark plugs. the dealship told me that it was really hard and it will take 2 hours of labour. Is that so? Are there any hints so i can change the spark plugs with easy? i have an 01 pathfinder, 3.5l


Do you have over 105k miles yet? That is how long they last.


----------



## ash-man (Sep 22, 2005)

smassey321 said:


> Do you have over 105k miles yet? That is how long they last.


 no i only have 96,000 km. the dealer recommends me to. some people say you don't have to change them till 160,000 km but i rather keep everything in perfect shape


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Is this the same dealer who told you it was a hard 2 hour job? lol


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

ash-man said:


> no i only have 96,000 km. the dealer recommends me to. some people say you don't have to change them till 160,000 km but i rather keep everything in perfect shape


You should change them soon. I changed mine at about 130,000km and they were worn out! I noticed a big difference in acceleration and start ups.


----------



## ash-man (Sep 22, 2005)

ash-man said:


> Hi everyone i'm new to this site. I was wondering if someone can help me with changing the spark plugs. the dealship told me that it was really hard and it will take 2 hours of labour. Is that so? Are there any hints so i can change the spark plugs with easy? i have an 01 pathfinder, 3.5l



Thanks to everyone that helped me out with this project. It was quite easy. A little TLC, an hour and she was done. WOW i did notice a diffence. Starting is easier and i think that the accel, is smother. i hope that this makes a diffence on my gas mileage!!! i recommend it!!


----------



## swammer (Aug 4, 2005)

ash-man said:


> Thanks to everyone that helped me out with this project. It was quite easy. A little TLC, an hour and she was done. WOW i did notice a diffence. Starting is easier and i think that the accel, is smother. i hope that this makes a diffence on my gas mileage!!! i recommend it!!


you changed them yourself? I'm thinking of doing it too in my wife's 01, but noticed that the spark plugs are hidden. looks like a lot of stuff needs to be taken off before the spark plug can be removed


----------



## comcheck1223 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Help with locating the spark plug..*

Hi, I saw below you were able to change the spark plug yourself. Would you mind telling me where the spark plug is? And what are the tools required, if you have the exact measurement that will be helpful when I go to the local parts store to purchase them.
I can't seem to find them for the life of me.
Thanks a bunch!




ash-man said:


> Hi everyone i'm new to this site. I was wondering if someone can help me with changing the spark plugs. the dealship told me that it was really hard and it will take 2 hours of labour. Is that so? Are there any hints so i can change the spark plugs with easy? i have an 01 pathfinder, 3.5l


----------



## ash-man (Sep 22, 2005)

swammer said:


> you changed them yourself? I'm thinking of doing it too in my wife's 01, but noticed that the spark plugs are hidden. looks like a lot of stuff needs to be taken off before the spark plug can be removed


Yeah, i have a hard time paying a shop $180 of labour only, for a job that takes a backyard mech only 1.5 hours. Since my is an 01 the spark plug wires a electric, they don't like conventional spark plug wires. 
Step one is to take the plastic cover off.
step two take the air filter and hose to the trottle body off ( good time to clean the trottle body).
step three look for a grey cover, couple a srcews attached to keep them in place, remove them and that is the spark plug hole. Do one at and time and remember where everything goes.
At times it was a pain in the butt, but remember how much your saving!!!!
have fun


----------



## ash-man (Sep 22, 2005)

comcheck1223 said:


> Hi, I saw below you were able to change the spark plug yourself. Would you mind telling me where the spark plug is? And what are the tools required, if you have the exact measurement that will be helpful when I go to the local parts store to purchase them.
> I can't seem to find them for the life of me.
> Thanks a bunch!


Yeah, i have a hard time paying a shop $180 of labour only, for a job that takes a backyard mech only 1.5 hours. Since my is an 01 the spark plug wires a electric, they don't like conventional spark plug wires. 
Step one is to take the plastic cover off.
step two take the air filter and hose to the trottle body off ( good time to clean the trottle body).
step three look for a grey cover, couple a srcews attached to keep them in place, remove them and that is the spark plug hole. Do one at and time and remember where everthing goes.

as for the tools i don't remember but is was not anything special.

At times it was a pain in the butt, but remember how much your saving!!!!
have fun


----------



## comcheck1223 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Spark Plug Pathy 2001*

Thanks Ash, Im gonna try it out this weekend.




ash-man said:


> Yeah, i have a hard time paying a shop $180 of labour only, for a job that takes a backyard mech only 1.5 hours. Since my is an 01 the spark plug wires a electric, they don't like conventional spark plug wires.
> Step one is to take the plastic cover off.
> step two take the air filter and hose to the trottle body off ( good time to clean the trottle body).
> step three look for a grey cover, couple a srcews attached to keep them in place, remove them and that is the spark plug hole. Do one at and time and remember where everthing goes.
> ...


----------



## swammer (Aug 4, 2005)

ash-man said:


> Yeah, i have a hard time paying a shop $180 of labour only, for a job that takes a backyard mech only 1.5 hours. Since my is an 01 the spark plug wires a electric, they don't like conventional spark plug wires.
> Step one is to take the plastic cover off.
> step two take the air filter and hose to the trottle body off ( good time to clean the trottle body).
> step three look for a grey cover, couple a srcews attached to keep them in place, remove them and that is the spark plug hole. Do one at and time and remember where everthing goes.
> ...


for those that changed the spark plug, how long did it take?


----------



## cachacopr (Oct 14, 2005)

swammer said:


> for those that changed the spark plug, how long did it take?


Phooey! I changed mines last year (2000 Pathy, 60k miles) and it took me less than 1 hour the first five. The last one (yeah that one, hidden down behind the engine) took me over 4 hours (and some lacerated knuckles) to get to and replace.  The key is having the right tools, reading and researching and then getting up early for the job (having along a few gatorades, cokes or beer, whichever you like most! Ohh and one of those camping matress, I put that on top of my engine while working on the last spark plug, taking care of not damaging anything with my weight). I found it mostly easy (anyhow, for all that we get charged at a dealership or a shop!).


----------



## Shortstack (Oct 17, 2005)

*Easy job*

Thanks for all the advice guys. I have been thinking about changing mine for awhile but I was a little intimidated. After reading the posts I changed mine today. 

I have 98k on a 2002, my gas milage had dropped and I have been having starting issues. I am hoping this helps.

It took me about 3 hours and the first 1.5 hours was spent fixing a stupid rookie mistake of dropping a 18mm plug socket down the hole only to find out is was too big but the rubber grommet would not allow me to unwedge it. I finally got it out and the rest was cake.

Thanks agian everyone.


----------



## Slvr_01_Pathfinder (Feb 25, 2004)

*plug type*



ash-man said:


> Thanks to everyone that helped me out with this project. It was quite easy. A little TLC, an hour and she was done. WOW i did notice a diffence. Starting is easier and i think that the accel, is smother. i hope that this makes a diffence on my gas mileage!!! i recommend it!!


Hey, what brand of plugs did you use? I have a 01 Pathfinder SE, 3.5L. I think it needs a tune up. I don't know if the plugs were ever changed. it has about 75k miles on it. my guess never. 

it starting to feel a little sluggish and a little hard to start. gas mileage isn't great either. 

any suggestions?

thx, Ken


----------



## Slvr_01_Pathfinder (Feb 25, 2004)

*what about plug wires?*



NPath said:


> Can't be hard and shouldn't take more than an hour. Just remember to get a long narrow screwdriver, or equivalent, and scrape around the spark plug before you pull it out. Also, get some compressed air, can air is fine, and blow out the dirt. You'll notice all the dust in the air once you blow each one out at a time.
> 
> Get a proper size spark plug socket with extension and place it on by hand, that way you'll know it's on good so you don't strip the plug. Then attach a socket to the extension and loosen. When placing the plug, go by feel and tighten with socket when you feel the threads are catching.
> 
> ...


do you need to change plug wires too? 
anything else to clean/change while doing this job?


----------



## Shortstack (Oct 17, 2005)

*Plugs*



Slvr_01_Pathfinder said:


> do you need to change plug wires too?
> anything else to clean/change while doing this job?[/QUOTE
> 
> I your engine is the same as my 02 you don't need wires because the coils are attached to the plugs. I used iridium plugs from Autozone the where made and japan and were the ones reccommended. They were pricey $12.95 each.
> ...


----------



## Slvr_01_Pathfinder (Feb 25, 2004)

*Labor Quote to change plugs*



Shortstack said:


> Slvr_01_Pathfinder said:
> 
> 
> > do you need to change plug wires too?
> ...


----------



## Shortstack (Oct 17, 2005)

Slvr_01_Pathfinder said:


> Shortstack said:
> 
> 
> > I was quoted $130 for labor to change the plugs.
> ...


----------



## ash-man (Sep 22, 2005)

i always try to stay with factor specs. i used NKG double platiums, $16 cad each



Slvr_01_Pathfinder said:


> Hey, what brand of plugs did you use? I have a 01 Pathfinder SE, 3.5L. I think it needs a tune up. I don't know if the plugs were ever changed. it has about 75k miles on it. my guess never.
> 
> it starting to feel a little sluggish and a little hard to start. gas mileage isn't great either.
> 
> ...


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Slvr_01_Pathfinder said:


> Shortstack said:
> 
> 
> > I was quoted $130 for labor to change the plugs.
> ...


----------



## Slvr_01_Pathfinder (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks guys for your help and words of wisdom. i may try changing the plugs myself this weekend. I am a decent shade tree mechanic, it's just that we live in an apartment right now and i don't have a garage and my tools, which are in storage. 

standing in front of the truck, which plug is the hardest to change? i'll start with that one. i have changed many plugs in my life time but none with individual coils attached to each plug.


----------



## swammer (Aug 4, 2005)

for those that have changed the spark plugs on your own, what spark plugs did you replace them with?

thanks.


----------



## diablokicks (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a 98 pathfinder, with about 46,000 miles on it. The previous owner i think told me he had titanum spark plugs put in. Anyone even heard of this? or was the dealer just bullshitting him?


----------



## Hairball (Nov 26, 2003)

*Unobtanium plugs!!!!*

Sounds like he may have been told that he had platinum plugs installed. I have never seen a Ti plug. I have always used the stock NGK's on my pathy, and from other posts that I have seen before, Nissans in general are not fans of platinum plugs. My old sentra would run like crap with platinums installed.


----------



## Shortstack (Oct 17, 2005)

*Hardest and type*



Hairball said:


> Sounds like he may have been told that he had platinum plugs installed. I have never seen a Ti plug. I have always used the stock NGK's on my pathy, and from other posts that I have seen before, Nissans in general are not fans of platinum plugs. My old sentra would run like crap with platinums installed.



I would start on the right (drivers side); that is the side where you have to remove the air breather box after you get that stuff out of the way they are all easy to get to. Don't forget that the little hose going into the throttle body will leak a little antifreeze out of it when you take it off.

The type of plugs I got where iridium from a company out of Japan I ordered them from a local parts store. I am getting 1.5 to 2.0 more miles per gallon and I seem to have gotten a little more pep.


----------



## diablokicks (Jul 20, 2005)

Hairball said:


> Sounds like he may have been told that he had platinum plugs installed. I have never seen a Ti plug. I have always used the stock NGK's on my pathy, and from other posts that I have seen before, Nissans in general are not fans of platinum plugs. My old sentra would run like crap with platinums installed.


So do you suggest changing?


----------



## deanthompson (Jul 28, 2005)

Most pathfinders, mine is a 97 3.3... they have the tools on board if you are lucky like I was, you will find them under the passenger side rear seat in a black leatherette case!

You will need the longer shank tool to get to the hidden ones.

It should not take to long to do.

Plugs, I have installed NGK Platinums, $3.00 each ISH! from advance auto's.

New wires from advance was $45.00, dist cap and rotor button is also coming too.

Dist cap was around $20.

As for the guy asking what one is the hardest, the one at the back of the engine to your right if your looking straight at the engine.

Good luck too all whom maybe doing this.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

deanthompson said:


> Most pathfinders, mine is a 97 3.3... they have the tools on board if you are lucky like I was, you will find them under the passenger side rear seat in a black leatherette case!
> 
> You will need the longer shank tool to get to the hidden ones.
> 
> ...


Dean you are right about the tools that came with the truck. I used them this weekend to change mine and it was pretty easy. I have tried before with regular hand tools to do the same job but find it next to impossible. I do use a regular socket on an extension to thread the new ones....cheers.


----------



## goathead (Nov 12, 2004)

deanthompson said:


> Most pathfinders, mine is a 97 3.3... they have the tools on board if you are lucky like I was, you will find them under the passenger side rear seat in a black leatherette case!
> 
> You will need the longer shank tool to get to the hidden ones.
> 
> ...


so, the tools are in the vehicle?


----------



## LadyRenegade (Dec 13, 2005)

Tools come with the truck?!? I must look under the rear seat - I've never been in there. (I've had the truck only 4 months.) I can't imagine any of the previous owners would have used the tools, since I changed the air filter when I bought the Pathy and it looked original. Disgustingly tar-covered. Abuse!

My husband and I changed the plugs today, at nearly 96K. As previous posters said, numbers 1-5 are easy enough once you get them unstuck. Number 6, in the back of the engine is a bit of a beast. I stuck my left arm into the engine compartment just behind the tranny dipstick and managed to get far enough in to guide the plug socket and extension onto the plug as my husband fed it in through the top. The plugs had been in there a loooong time (badly worn - the contact was just about gone on one of them and the gap on the others was nearly 2mm). The hardest part was getting them loose. Now with a bit of anti-sieze it should no longer be a problem. (PCV valve was stuck too, but Liquid Wrench had it out in a jiffy. Boy was it sticky. Previous owner needs to be reported to the Society for the Prevention of Pathy Abuse.)

Case in point, the above-mentioned air filter:


----------



## TuffguyF4i (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry if this is a stupid question,,, but are the plugs underneath the intake manifold on the inside of the V of the engine? Or are then on the outside?


----------

